
Automated tests for your infrastructure code - mooreds
https://terratest.gruntwork.io/
======
moon2
Great tip. I've been using Molecule [1] to write my Ansible roles. It's good
to be able to write your tests before heading to your roles. It also makes it
easier to reuse roles.

[1] [https://github.com/ansible-
community/molecule](https://github.com/ansible-community/molecule)

